# Aires in Spain and Portugal



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Looking at using some aires in Spain/Portugal either quick stops or longer term. One I found opposite Gibralter on a marina looks good has anyone used it and was there any problems re the dispute over the Rock itself. Also can anyone recommend some good aires in Portugal for longer stays. Looking at over wintering there rather than main season.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

I’m sure you’ll find loads of suggestions if you search the archives, but here’s a few to be going on with

AlgarveMotorhomePark.com this bloke has 2 one at Silves and one at Falesia. Both well organised and both often full in low season. Arrive early.
Camperstop Messines....lovely spot but no hook up and difficult access for a large van.
Manta Rota....always full in low season but right on the beach front. Great if you don’t mind nose to tail vans.
Castro Marim....nice village, basic Aire
Vila Real de Santo António.......right on the river front border with Spain. Ferryto Spain for a day out.
Busy in low season.
Alvor....cheap,no hookup, rather exposed sea front gravel park. Rather uninviting I think.
Albufieira....Aire on the old stadium. We’ll organise but a fair walk to the old town. No views and a bit rough looking.
Sagres...wild camping right on the sea front....loads of surfers, free but no facilities
Garcia


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Cheers for that, I will look it up.


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Portuguese camper website:

_*LINK: Campingcar Portugal*_


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When we were in Portugal, a few years ago, off season there was a fair bit of wild camping went on, especially at Barajems (reservoirs). They were very popular but no facilities. Some had beautiful views. The Portuguese people are very friendly and we found leaving the Algarve and going inland helped us find the real country. Talk to other motorhomers when you get there. They are a mine of information.
I loved Silves.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

You can tell I got up early I have posted on the wrong thread lol

Look at Flipperdippers post Greetings oooops lol


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Many years ago I stayed at Pego de Alto(spelling)? Does anyone know if you can still stay there?
Smiler


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

patp said:


> When we were in Portugal, a few years ago, off season there was a fair bit of wild camping went on, especially at Barajems (reservoirs).
> I loved Silves.


Wilding at Barragems is great. Swimming in season (not at the mo.....bitter wind here....)
Silves is lovely. Even better now the big wild camp on the sports centre car park has gone.
There is a council run Aire right next to the sports centre and the private Aire (algarvemotorhomepark.com) is only a couple hundred meters further on
Garcia


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for all that, I will do some more research,cheers


----------

